# Best scope under $1000.



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking for a scope for my new 7mm08. I have a couple of Meoptas, a Leupold, and a Kahles on my current rifles and am happy with all of them but I looked at a Zeiss on a gun at the range a few days ago and was impressed with its clarity. Definitely want at least a 3x10x50 but am not opposed to more magnification and a 56mm objective. Light transmission is huge. Will be used for deer hunting with a max shot of around 300yds. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Spend just a touch more and get a lower level swaroski.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not a big Zeiss fan so if it were me, I would go with meostar or Leupold. I just put a 50mm vxr on my sons model 7. 7mm-08 and really like it. I have a meostar on my 7-08 and I like the vxr a little better. What 7-08 did you get?


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

if you bought a scope with a lower first number it would be alot better in low light than say a 3 power..such as a 1.5..not trying to rain on anyones parade but I think Zeiss is highly over rated. Carlos Hathcock used Unertl and Leatherwood scope with well over 100 confirmed kills and over 300 probables..with no scope being anywhere like a zeiss. As a former tank instructor and rifle team member of the 2nd Infantry Division I always felt their was no magic scope to replace practice on a gun range to make a better shooter. I have killed many groundhogs at 300 plus yards using just a Bushnell Banner scope (3x9x40)... And not one of them complained of being killed with a Ar-15 with a hundred dollar scope..LOL... Hell my current Ar-15 is a scout configuration with a NC-Star pistol scope (el cheapo) 2x7x32 L.E.R. and I wouldn't hesitate to shoot a groundhog at 250-300 yards with it. Just my opinion

Doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

This is just my opinion but my dads zeiss is night and day clearer and brighter then my leupold my vote will be for Zeiss if I had the extra cash and actually saw deer when I hunt I would be buying me a Zeiss but that's just me


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Love my Zeiss conquest.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking at this un..... http://www.amazon.com/Swarovski-Riflescope-Z3-4-12x50-Plex/dp/B002L984RY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1405946810&sr=8-3&keywords=swarovski+4x12x50

I found a used 1 fer a little better price but need to sell my sons BAR in 270 to buy it.:thumbsup:


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Talley Scope Mount*

When you get the best scope you can get you might consider the best (in my opinion) scope mount out there. Talley is located in Santee, SC and they actually mounted my scope onto my rifle while I was standing there. It was something to see considering I always had previously mounted my own. When I was told it would be on the paper at about fifty yards it was about an inch off at 100. Best of luck. Shoot straight and shoot once. Don't forget about tube diameter on the scope also.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Zeiss Conquest 3x9x50. 12 confirmed deer kills, 2 yotes, one cat.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

kiefersdad said:


> When you get the best scope you can get you might consider the best (in my opinion) scope mount out there. Talley is located in Santee, SC and they actually mounted my scope onto my rifle while I was standing there. It was something to see considering I always had previously mounted my own. When I was told it would be on the paper at about fifty yards it was about an inch off at 100. Best of luck. Shoot straight and shoot once. Don't forget about tube diameter on the scope also.


first time I have ever saw their products...love the look of their quick detachable scope mounts:thumbsup: very interesting products do you use those type? what do you think about them...I have three different scope variations that I use

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Chumm, it's one of the new Ruger Compact All Weather. (Stainless synthetic) It's not a high end gun but I am pleasantly surprised with its accuracy. I bought it for my wife and stepdaughter but I am pretty sure I will be using it quite a bit myself. I didn't think I would like the 18" barrel as much as I do. I was planning on putting a Meo Pro on it but have decided to spend a little more on a nicer piece of glass.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

That meopro beats a conquest of the same magnification and objective lens any day of the week and twice on sunday. If you want to get a brighter and clearer scope your going to have to step up to better scopes than the conquest. 

Btw, contrary to popular belief, the larger 30mm tube diameter DOES NOT make a scope brighter. What makes a scope brighter and clearer is lens purity, machining quality, lens coatings, and objective lens diameter but only if the magnification is high enough to warrant a larger objective lens.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

I too prefer Leupold to Zeiss. I have a Leupold VX3 2.5-8x36 on my Model 7 7mm08 and a Swarovski Z3 4-12x50 on my 700 7mm08. I think the smaller scopes balance the smaller rifles out better like on my Model 7, but the glass on the Swaro is better in my opinion.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

kiefersdad said:


> When you get the best scope you can get you might consider the best (in my opinion) scope mount out there. Talley is located in Santee, SC and they actually mounted my scope onto my rifle while I was standing there. It was something to see considering I always had previously mounted my own. When I was told it would be on the paper at about fifty yards it was about an inch off at 100. Best of luck. Shoot straight and shoot once. Don't forget about tube diameter on the scope also.


I ordered a set of talley's today for my Kimber 84M in 7mm08. Base and bottom ring milled out of one piece of stock. No excuses now.


----------



## plt228 (Mar 13, 2014)

Have you looked at the Bushnell DMR 3.5x21x50 scopes? You can pick them up for just under $1200 new. It's a solid scope and I've seen my hits and misses out to 840 with it.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Meopta and Leupold over zeiss conquest.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Ive had them all and spent up to $2500 for a scope. Hands down, without a doubt the Trijicon Accupoint 2-10 - 56 is the best scope I've ever own. I went with the green tritium dot. The scope also has fiber optic to help with the dot in low light. Go to optics planet and price them. I put the green mildot. Message me if you need any other info. Have put this scope on 2 of my kids guns (they both had Zeiss) and a good friend just put one on. Low light to high noon will be the best money you've spent


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

I prefer nikon scopes for clarity. Something in the monarch series. If I can't afford a nikon at the time bass pro has a series made by nikon it is the oculus. I was told that by a co-worker.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Talley Scope Mount*

Talley has been used by some of our best Gov't Agencies for their top snipers. I have the mounts attached and they are not detachable. I wanted them dead on for every shot I take whenever I decide to pull the trigger. They are exceptional mounts. It has been several years since they were put on but I was living in Santee at the time and had the opportunity to meet the guys in the shop and it was amazing to see those machines mill out a mount. I won't buy another brand after using their product. Best of luck.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

*"I prefer nikon scopes for clarity. "*
Well said. I have several Nikon's and a IOR Valdada. My Monarch Gold is brighter and clearer than the IOR, but not by much.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Swarovski !


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I think after reading this, that just about clears things up, glad we could come to a consensus.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

As if you had any reasonable expectations of that?


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Get on 24hour campfire and buy a used zeiss diavari. I think they have a transferable warranty. I've had a few of them. For low light I doubt they can be beat.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Accupoint Trijicon 2.5 x 10 x56 30mm This thing is the best. I see them on Dvor under $900 occasionally, I happened to get mine for $750 with free shipping.

http://www.dvor.com/s/70ic67


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. The opinions varied as I figured they would. Lots of knowledge on here and I learned a thing or 2 in this post. I/we wound up with a Steiner 3x12x56. I bought the gun for my stepdaughter and wife, so I let them make the final decision on the scope. We looked through Meostars, Leupolds, Zeiss', and Nikons. They both liked the Steiner the best and I really couldn't disagree. Other than being a little heavy, it is a great match for the rifle. I imagine it will wind up in a tree with me a few times this year. Big thanks to Stan, Seth, Pat, and the crew at Mike's for taking good care of us as usual.


----------

